# simplex



## spoker (Oct 3, 2018)

restored simplex in isanti mn on facebook market place $5000


----------



## Thurman (Oct 3, 2018)

wrong engine


----------



## Boris (Oct 4, 2018)

Cute bike! The newer engine fits nicely in there (alot better than the original style). I'd probably try to do something kinda like this if i had another rolling chassis to play with and I were younger. Very well done bike and I like it, but since it's not all original, with that motor, etc., I'd probably want to put some sort of front brake on it unless it's strictly a show bike.


----------

